
Show HN: SAWS: A Supercharged AWS CLI - donnemartin
https://github.com/donnemartin/saws
======
amjith
The tool looks fantastic. Well done!

I like how prompt_toolkit ([https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-
toolkit](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-toolkit)) is
inspiring a lot of these user friendly command line tools.

~~~
donnemartin
Thanks! I agree, prompt_toolkit is great :)

------
JasonNils
Awesome work! Would be great to also auto-complete load balancers.

~~~
donnemartin
Thanks for the feedback, this seems do-able.

